# Pee pad vs the floor



## Kiwiwadi (Feb 6, 2011)

My 1yr old poodle has started peeing halfway on the pee pad and halfway on the floor. About 80% of the time, he is fine, but recently I've noticed that he is just sticking to the very edge of the pad. Not only is this a little frustrating bc I dont know what has changed, but it's ruining my wooden floor. I understand that in a perfect world, he should be taken outside, the pads cause environmental waste(i get it), but some of us dont have that luxury all the time. If any of you have had similar problems with this, I would love to hear your solution! I just recently started putting a barrier around the pad (he figured that out), and now started putting a pole (to imitate a "tree") in the middle of the pad to draw him towards the middle(sort of working).


----------



## storysunfolding (Aug 26, 2008)

I had an issue like this with Bada. We provided her with a 3x1.5 ft segment of sod in a plastic catch tray. She would step her first two paws in, sniff and then squatt peeing all over the floor outside the pee box. 

So the next time I brought her out of her crate, I stuck her in the middle, praised her for peeing in the middle then treated. I did that a few times, then let her figure it out. She had two more misses before she figured out she only gets treated for using the potty with all four paws in the grass


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Kiwiwadi said:


> My 1yr old poodle has started peeing halfway on the pee pad and halfway on the floor. About 80% of the time, he is fine, but recently I've noticed that he is just sticking to the very edge of the pad. Not only is this a little frustrating bc I dont know what has changed, but it's ruining my wooden floor. I understand that in a perfect world, he should be taken outside, the pads cause environmental waste(i get it), but some of us dont have that luxury all the time. If any of you have had similar problems with this, I would love to hear your solution! I just recently started putting a barrier around the pad (he figured that out), and now started putting a pole (to imitate a "tree") in the middle of the pad to draw him towards the middle(sort of working).


If your dog wasn't a small dog would you find the time to take it out to pee? I don't think taking a dog out to pee is a luxury, I think it is a responsibility of dog ownership.


----------



## Kiwiwadi (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks, but your response is not helpful in anyway. Him being small and my "lack" of time has ZERO to do with anything. It's actually not at all why I use pee pads!!!! It is also not why I posted my comment. I didn't post to battle, I just simply asked for a suggestion if anyone else has experienced this with their dog. I take full ownership of my dog and his actions in EVERY WAY, EVERYDAY.

Good idea. Thanks! This is very helpful. I will try to watch him more closely when he is about to use the restroom and reward him appropriately.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I found that my girls would use the edge of the pad if it was dirty. It's like they didn't want to use a spot that had already been used, AND they didn't want to walk over a used spot to get to a clean spot.


----------

